
Libertarian Utopias Require Boatloads of Computation - reedwolf
https://apxhard.com/2019/11/19/libertarian-utopias-require-boatloads-of-computation/
======
CharlesColeman
So, to be "free" in a libertarian society, _you have to submit to constant
surveillance_. But it's good cuz market.

~~~
wmf
There's probably an alternate version where you pay for everything upfront
using anonymous cryptocurrency.

